# Upcoming 40k rumours (6th and codex)



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Found this while cruising the net:

Cred to BOLS and Dakka's MarikLaw



> He/She wouldn't go into specifics, but said that a lot of what had been said online was true, some of it wasn't entirely correct, and some of it was correct but just worded extremely poorly to a point where it made the rule seem more complex than it actually was or made the rule seem somehow different. He/She said he/she had played games using the new rulebook and said that the games didn't take much longer to complete than they already are, if anything they were making a point that some of the more convoluted rules have been streamlined and some of the rules that were "too basic" got changed as well. He/She said that, if anything, the game feels much more strategic with the new rulebook, though he/she did say that some of the rules take "a bit of getting used to."
> 
> EDIT: Codex books won't be invalidated by the new rules apparently, but the new rulebook will come with an FAQ section for each already existing army to clarify any confusion or mix-ups in concern to the new rules.
> 
> ...


Hit it!


----------



## Viryn (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh my... Is that a boner I feel XD


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

FLGS owner told me that Necron models and Codex hit next week. He has been selling off some of his non gw stuff for cheap to make room for it.


----------



## wingazzwarlord (Jun 11, 2011)

iv heard that there is not going to be any imperials in the actual 6th edition box, so going by what your saying i probably wouldnt be out of my remit to say that it could be eldar and choas in the box.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

wingazzwarlord said:


> iv heard that there is not going to be any imperials in the actual 6th edition box, so going by what your saying i probably wouldnt be out of my remit to say that it could be eldar and choas in the box.


That has been one of the rumors floating around (it was previously being dismissed in favor of a box with Dark Angels and Chaos in it but that was snuffed out with the counter-rumor of Dark Angels not being in the box).

Alternatively the box could be Tau and Chaos (since they're supposed to be being exposed to the full brunt of Chaos instead of just the occasional warband of renagade Marines ). But that's just speculation of another way this can go.

Regardless, I'd expect the armies to be something that's Grey Knights or later for codices since those are supposed to be the closest to how 6th Edition is supposed to work.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

If this is all true.

Tau and Eldar now are the Good Guys, this would mean that on the face of it that Tau and Eldar forge a formal alliance with the Imperium. Actually this makes sense, of all the Xenos these two races are more compatible to the Imperium. I can dig it.

Then we have Chaos, well it is about time that Chaos was elevated to the mean sons of bitches that they are, finally and hopefully the shackles have been taken off Chaos. Now i have said that some scathing critism if Chaos Renegades get a piss poor WD article then wait another two year for a fragging fulltime Codex, thats at the earliest 2014 or 2015 before we get the second installment, Chaos should be released all at once both Legion and Renegade codicies together or at least several months apart.

I still think that the Starter Set will be Dark Angels v Chaos, but if it is Tau v Chaos, it will give me an opportunity to get New Tau, thats kinda kool.

Anyway i am still excited of the future.


----------



## Wingman (Jun 27, 2011)

It's starting to sound similar to WFB where there is Chaos and Order.


----------



## slaaneshy (Feb 20, 2008)

So, he/she neither confirms or disputes anything specific about anything...therefore the point of this thread is???


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

So if this is true there will be 3 chaos book at the end of the next edition shuffle. My god it looks like the world really is ending in 2012+....ending in awesomeness!.


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

slaaneshy said:


> So, he/she neither confirms or disputes anything specific about anything...therefore the point of this thread is???


That was pretty much the impression I got "Some stuff is true but some of it isn't, I'm not going to say which is which but I will try and maintain an air of knowing what I'm talking about in the hope that it makes me seem more important than I really am."

When they have something concrete to say I'll start paying attention but until then, Meh!


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> If this is all true.
> 
> Then we have Chaos, well it is about time that Chaos was elevated to the mean sons of bitches that they are, finally and hopefully the shackles have been taken off Chaos. Now i have said that some scathing critism if Chaos Renegades get a piss poor WD article then wait another two year for a fragging fulltime Codex, thats at the earliest 2014 or 2015 before we get the second installment, Chaos should be released all at once both Legion and Renegade codicies together or at least several months apart.


From the rumors I've been hearing online and in the 2 different gaming shops I go to, the current CSM codex will not be replaced by the Legion book and will be compatible with the Legion book and 6th ed (especially if the rumor is true that the 6th ed core book will have FAQ in it). I have anxiously awaited so long to dust off my Iron Warriors, Emperor's Children, and World Eaters. I think I will be so happy with the return of the Legions that I don't mind if the renegades only get a WD article. I see your point but I would have to say that the Legion book also should've came out in conjunction with the last codex, but it didn't. We just have to accept the fact that GW releases new rules and snails out the codecies over several years trying to stagger out new stuff for each army so as to keep continual profits.


----------



## SoulGazer (Jun 14, 2009)

Warsmith Drewgie said:


> From the rumors I've been hearing online and in the 2 different gaming shops I go to, the current CSM codex will not be replaced by the Legion book and will be compatible with the Legion book and 6th ed (especially if the rumor is true that the 6th ed core book will have FAQ in it). I have anxiously awaited so long to dust off my Iron Warriors, Emperor's Children, and World Eaters. I think I will be so happy with the return of the Legions that I don't mind if the renegades only get a WD article. I see your point but I would have to say that the Legion book also should've came out in conjunction with the last codex, but it didn't. We just have to accept the fact that GW releases new rules and snails out the codecies over several years trying to stagger out new stuff for each army so as to keep continual profits.


Interesting. So Chaos would have 2 army codecies and 2 additional fluff/special rules codecies? I'd be ok with that, and even more ok with the 'Chaos' theme of 6th.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Well B&C have thier own set of 6th Ed rumours, and while some match, some outright contradict each other so I'll just hang back from getting excited about anything for a while:

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=232560


----------



## Master_Marius (Sep 5, 2010)

Ok then Dark Angels will be forgot for some time more... Its very annoying for me see how for example space wolves are better than DA in everything even in Termies!! maybe 2013 or 2014 for Dark Angels...


----------



## Warsmith Drewgie (Oct 26, 2011)

SoulGazer said:


> Interesting. So Chaos would have 2 army codecies and 2 additional fluff/special rules codecies? I'd be ok with that, and even more ok with the 'Chaos' theme of 6th.


The reason for this being is that the current CSM codex doesn't include the legion rules that every previous CSM codex had. A lot of people griped about it back when it was released and GW writers even stated that eventually they will do a Legion book but couldn't give a timeline.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Master_Marius said:


> Ok then Dark Angels will be forgot for some time more... Its very annoying for me see how for example space wolves are better than DA in everything even in Termies!! maybe 2013 or 2014 for Dark Angels...


* two starter sets, each with rules, dices, movement markers, mission booklet, one with Dark Angels and fitting scenery, the other with Black Legion and Chaos scenery.
You can combine both to play the campaign or use one set alone to play a selection of dumbed down scenarios against every other force, first starter set that comes with a model for a well established special character

That what it says over at Boltersandchainswords.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Achaylus72 said:


> * two starter sets, each with rules, dices, movement markers, mission booklet, one with Dark Angels and fitting scenery, the other with Black Legion and Chaos scenery.
> You can combine both to play the campaign or use one set alone to play a selection of dumbed down scenarios against every other force, first starter set that comes with a model for a well established special character
> 
> That what it says over at Boltersandchainswords.


That's not really a new rumor though. And word has it that the Dark Angels won't be making an appearance in the stater kit.

EDIT: I've been thinking about all this and here's my theory:

6th edition will be something xeno related vs Chaos Marines. This wS the first rumor and the one that makes the most sense really out of the rumors I've seen. GW has never done a double Marine starter and I can't imagine the sculpting team really wants to do it, even if the armies are a bit different. Personally my money more on Chaos v. Tau (because it'd make Tau more relavent and be likely increase sales and interest), but Eldar wouldn't be too surprising either.

That said I have a hunch that Dark Angels are likely to be an early 6th release. We aren't getting too much buzz about them but no real details yet which tells me they're probably on the way but not really nearing release just yet.

But this is just me drawing a conclusion from what I've been reading. I'm just as likely wrong as right and because I'm not a GW employee I'm not really going to know until everyone else does.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Lets splice in some more stuff I found. Cred to Natfka:



> The next Warhammer 40k codex to come out seems like a toss up between a couple armies now. The current thinking amongst many sites online is that Tau are next. Earlier rumors were conflicting with this, putting the Chaos Legions codex in March, or even sliding the Black Templar into the mix.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


roll on


----------



## Nicholas Hadrian (Mar 20, 2011)

Zion said:


> That's not really a new rumor though. And word has it that the Dark Angels won't be making an appearance in the stater kit.
> 
> EDIT: I've been thinking about all this and here's my theory:
> 
> ...


There is also the possibility that each army could get it's own starter box. Just a vague hope but, hey a man can dream can't he?


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

I would be amazed if we ever see the 40k starter set and it doesn't include a loyalist marine chapter. Loyalist marines are the mainstay of 40k. They form 40% of all sales. They are -the- image everyone is familiar with. GWHQ has 2 loyalist marines 8ft tall outside the buildings front. 

It would be a huge step, and frankly a risk, to stray from what they know works. Kudos if it's tried and succeeds, I just don't see there being as good a possibility of it being true as people seem to think.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

SilverTabby said:


> I would be amazed if we ever see the 40k starter set and it doesn't include a loyalist marine chapter. Loyalist marines are the mainstay of 40k. They form 40% of all sales. They are -the- image everyone is familiar with. GWHQ has 2 loyalist marines 8ft tall outside the buildings front.
> 
> It would be a huge step, and frankly a risk, to stray from what they know works. Kudos if it's tried and succeeds, I just don't see there being as good a possibility of it being true as people seem to think.


Thats why Dark Angels are the front runners at the mo', they are afterall Space Marines.

I'll love the new Dark Angels v Chaos Starter Set if it indeed comes out.

The other rumour i have heard that the 2nd starter box will be Blood Angels v (Insert Xeno Here)


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

Hmmm. Space marines who have their own specialist rules are also unlikely. Remember, this is the entry point for every new player, in theory. You're most likely to see a chapter that uses the vanilla codex. This is why UM were a popular choice - the ultimate Codex following Chapter. I'D lay my money on a Chapter that has no book of it's own yet, that they want to push. It may even be Imperial Fists, though their colour scheme is slightly prohibitive...


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Just throwing this out there - is there even the tiniest chance that Dark Angels will end up rolled into the normal Space Marine Codex? If this was the case it would make sense as to how one could start the hobby with Dark Angels and not have a lot of special rules to memorize. Just a thought.


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Squatting the DA would likely lead to a lot of people being really peeved to say the least. Or bombing someone's postal box with hate letters again. 

But I could see GW's starter box just using the mini format without a lot of special rules for either side. Or to do a very story oriented set of rules.



Warsmith Drewgie said:


> The reason for this being is that the current CSM codex doesn't include the legion rules that every previous CSM codex had. A lot of people griped about it back when it was released and GW writers even stated that eventually they will do a Legion book but couldn't give a timeline.


That, and per the fluff technically the legions don't exist anymore, more like large warbands along with the less is more rule set. DA got the shaft way before Chaos.

Also, the 3rd edition codex didn't have the legion rules(3.5 did). In all honesty I don't really remember there being rules for chaos legions in 2nd edition. Granted, I don't have all of the 2nd edition books but a good portion. 

I believe it was JJ the king of writing terrible codexes that mentioned that he would be interested in doing a legions book.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

Wouldn't they have to resculpt all the Dark Angles figs though because they use alot of robes on their models & that would hint a VM all wearing these ***** looking cloth robes?


----------



## exsulis (Jul 17, 2008)

Nope, not every DA marine wears a robe just a few tactical marines.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Hmmmm could it be the Blood Ravens instead of Dark Angels? This would make me happy.


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

I hope that they dont put two power armoured armies against each other. Looking back over the last couple of boxed sets, we have Marines/Orks, Marines/'Nids and Marines/dark Eldar. {Not sure what happened before that.}

From that, we can see a contrast between a {taken on face value} Good and Evil force, one well armoured, one not so much.

I woul love to see Marines/Necrons. Fall of Damnos Starter Set anyone?


----------



## yostu (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't agree with the idea that it MUST be a sm in starter kit. think about whfb. the empire is the main idea of the fantasy, surrounded and menaced all around. but in the last box we had skaven and elf. So the idea of the tau or eldar is good in my opinion (considering thet their new codecies are in program)


----------



## SilverTabby (Jul 31, 2009)

WHF is different. The Empire is in no way the focus, not like the Imperium. 4Th Ed had Elves and Goblins, no humans isn't a new thing.


----------

